
Oracle's Ellison Sets New Course  - wglb
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704905604575027602941385866.html?mod=WSJ_hpp_sections_business
======
hga
Interesting details from interview:

The very most important one is that _Snoracle will start selling to
customers_! (Yes, you laugh, but one of Sun's fatal flaws was an inability for
people to buy their stuff when the price was between what you could charge to
credit cards and the equivalent of a mainframe purchase; they outsourced this
to "VARs" and the like without success or caring about that, losing all sorts
of startups and therefore follow on sales).

Sounds like they're going to drop commodity hardware, maybe even all x86
hardware, and focus on the higher end stuff. He likes SPARCs.

He thinks the Sun acquisition can be quickly profitable; with sane sales and
marketing after appropriate pruning of what they're selling I can see that.

------
wglb
Better link:
[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142405274870490560457502...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704905604575027602941385866.html)

